

Google proposes Android revenue for Oracle - beatle
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/28/us-oracle-google-lawsuit-idUSBRE82R0XY20120328

======
nextparadigms
Unless this is 1 cent per phone they are talking about, it's a stupid idea.
Last I gathered, the damages went down to under $100 million. If I were them
I'd rather just pay that much if I lost the trial, than to pay them for the
entire life of Android.

~~~
wmf
"Google proposed paying Oracle 0.5 percent of Android revenue on one patent
until it expires this December and 0.015 percent on a second patent until it
expires in April 2018."

It's only for six more years and 0.015% could very well be much less than
$100M. In fact, it might be less than Oracle's legal fees.

